# Semi Load of Deeps headed to Florida



## brettj777 (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow, that is impressive. So you wintered them up here and now are headed down for pollination?


----------



## senilking (Mar 8, 2014)

That's pretty awesome, just don't lose that load anywhere, lol. About how many hives is that?

And I've always wondered, why do big bee keepers winter their bees up north? Isn't that harder on the survival rate?


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

those are all empty, going south to be restocked, 

we store our combs i up north to keep the wax moth out


----------



## Jackam (Jun 3, 2013)

What's it cost to ship a load of Deeps like that?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

A per mile rate, usually. $2.80 or so is not unusual.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

No load boards Astro? Just crank down on the straps until you here the boxes crack a little? 

I know they're strapped down to the pallets. Just messin' w/ ya.

Is that your honey house in the back ground?


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> A per mile rate, usually. $2.80 or so is not unusual.


On your own step deck/flatbed, with your own tractor, or are you paying that much per mile? If you're paying that much, I need to get you some contact info for a company we use to get stuff hauled by.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Is that his own rig? I didn't know that. Of course it wouldn't, that was hired cost. What kind of rates do you pay to ship?


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

If you needed to fill all those swarm traps you should have been here two weeks ago


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm sure he beat that, his original post was March 21.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

I pay between $2.50 and 2.85 depending on the quality of the driver and the truck. Some drivers are worth paying extra, for the extra service 

That is not my Rig.

I do have a combination that I run, 26' flatbed truck and a 26' flatbed trailer that is the equivalent of a semi, but I have too much to ship to only use my own trucking. Also I would rather have my guys doing the intricate bee work and leave truckers to the over the road work.

We do not use strap boards. We do run 6 way pallets which do get a bit tighter for travel though. and you can crank down quite tight without hearing the crack, but it does happen.
Those strap boards have to add a lot of time to loading trucks.


Aaron


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I will have to look to make sure but we had a semi trailer delivered on a step deck trailer and I'm almost certain we paid under $2.00 per mile. I thik it was $1.85 per mile from Colorado to AL. They may have had a load on the front step that cut the costs some, that I don't know. Our truck shop is not located on an interstate so there is no price break because of that. We did the unloading but the driver was helpful. He could back up, which is a nice change of pace for an over the road driver. He helped dolly down the trailer, slid his axles, basically anything I asked him to do. He was on our lot for about 2 hours and never asked us to rush, nor acted rushed. I know time is money for truckers but I don't like being rushed by the drivers.


----------

